# Survey about Western expats' experiences in the East Asian workplace



## Jessica Deb

Hello everyone,

As part of my dissertation topic, I am looking for *Western people* (Europe, America, Australia or New Zealand) *who are currently working or have experience of working in the business field in China, Japan or South Korea* in order to complete a questionnaire about culture shock in the East Asian workplace. The questionnaire is completely anonymous and takes about 10 minutes to fill out. If you fit one of the profiles, I would be extremely grateful if you could take a look at the corresponding questionnaire and complete it !

Here are the links to the questionnaires: 
China: https://forms.gle/b4kbgY3oKs5GXoeAA
Japan: https://forms.gle/BqgAwg2YZCASsix56
South Korea: https://forms.gle/aZjyGtGBT76nH7P79

Thank you in advance for your help !


----------

